# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Petechiën op bovenbeen

## MirjamTromp

Hallo,

Niet zeker wetend of ik hier goed zit met deze vraag, stel ik hem toch maar.
Ik heb al geruime tijd terugkerende petechiën op mijn bovenbeen. Concreter gezegd is het een groepje van een aantal kleine bloedvlekjes, aan de binnekant en de ronding van het rechterbovenbeen, soms op het linker. Ze verdwijnen, maar komen net zo hard weer terug. 

Uit het bloedprikken (wegens hoofdpijn en buikpijn) is niets bijzonders naar voren gekomen. Dus dat laat me verder in het ongewisse... Iemand enig idee wat het kan zijn? Voor zover ik nu weet ben ik een redelijk gezonde 19-jarige.


Groeten,
Mirjam

----------

